# New Hog Console, Road Hog



## Footer (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey all, take a look, looks like a replacement for the iPC. Also, from what HE is saying it will be priced nearly half of what the iPC is, so around 10 grand. Looks rather stripped down to the essentials, but should be more then enough for anyone around here. There is a thread on LN that has a lot of info. 

http://www.highend.com/products/controllers/RoadHogConsole.asp


----------



## soundlight (Mar 28, 2007)

Now that's pretty sweet. And the price is much more reasonable. I could definitely see that as a more affordable console for independent LD's that would normally buy a used Hog II to run their gigs.


----------



## Footer (Mar 28, 2007)

MSRP is 13,300, so it should hit the street a few grand less then that.


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw that yesterday when i went onto highends website. It looked pretty impressive. Hopefully it is more stable than the hog III. I had a hog III crash on me several times while i had the beach boys on stage. That was a nice message i left on HES voice mail. And i think the worlds quickest return phone call. (took them about 30 seconds to call me back). I was wondering does it have eithernet on it? I couldnt tell.


----------



## Footer (Mar 29, 2007)

TimMiller said:


> I saw that yesterday when i went onto highends website. It looked pretty impressive. Hopefully it is more stable than the hog III. I had a hog III crash on me several times while i had the beach boys on stage. That was a nice message i left on HES voice mail. And i think the worlds quickest return phone call. (took them about 30 seconds to call me back). I was wondering does it have eithernet on it? I couldnt tell.



Nope, no networking, simply 4 universe outputs. So, if you want to distribute DMX over Ethernet looks like you will have to get an input box as well.


----------



## jonhirsh (Mar 30, 2007)

From my understanding it is hog 3 software. 

jh


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 3, 2007)

mm I could go for one of those!


----------



## Kelite (Apr 11, 2007)

Craig Burross walked me through the Road Hog console while at En Coulisse in Montreal last week. The console seemed very user friendly and looked like a desk one would be proud to be programming-


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jun 21, 2007)

bump, I saw an add for this today while flipping through a mag and was wondering, what is the differnce between this board and the ipc aside from price?


----------



## Footer (Jun 22, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> bump, I saw an add for this today while flipping through a mag and was wondering, what is the differnce between this board and the ipc aside from price?



no networking, only 4 outputs, locked into hog 3... the list goes on. Take a look on lightnetwork, brad schiller has posted a huge amount of info on it.


----------

